# Paper White Shadow



## mikefox (Mar 5, 2009)

Bought a Paper White this morning (old keyboard Kindle died) and logged on my account and opened all my current books without problem.  Like the PW, BUT    I noticed a thin fuzzy dark shadowing along the bottom of the screen.  It's faint and I can read the 'Loc' and %, but I'm worried this is a defect, and it might spread with time.  Should I take it back and exchange it for another?

Also, note it's slippery.  Is there a fix?  The old keyboard model had plenty of space to hold it with one hand.

Thanks

Mike fox


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is actually quite normal for the paperwhite, although there are variations. The PW2 the newest is suppose to be much  better with this than the PW1, the model I had. 

When you tilt the paperwhite up and look inside the bottom bezel, you can see the 4 lights. The way the light guide is designed there will be some "smudges" or shadows in between the lights. Try playing with the light level. Get it as low as you can still read comfortable. It shouldn't be very noticable anymore after you read. 
But its not a defect and it won't spread. Its just light shadows. I came from a Keyboard to the paperwhite too back in 2012 when it first came out. I too had some issues with holding. I got a cover that had a back hand strap on the back that helped.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never noticed this on my PW1 and my first thought is to change the screen refresh from every 6 pages to every page.

Edit to add: sorry I think I misunderstood what you meant - I thought you were seeing a faint shadow that said "Loc" and showed the %. I think you are talking about the uneven lighting at the bottom, which is normal. Amazon made a comment about it after there was so much discussion about it originally:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&docId=1000841011&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=B007OZNZQ0&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=1404722402&pf_rd_r=1Z7CT9F6WTZ3J6SNRB07&pf_rd_s=center-6-2&pf_rd_t=201&tag=thedigrea-20

"Under certain lighting conditions, the illumination at the bottom of the screen from the built-in light is not perfectly even. See examples of how the screen looks in different lighting conditions. These variations are normal and are located primarily in the margin where text is not present. The illumination is more even than that created by a book light or lighted cover. The contrast, resolution and illumination of the Paperwhite display is a significant step-up from our prior generation. "


----------

